# Scratched Instrument Panel Clear Plastic



## Texman1776 (Jan 10, 2017)

I recently bought a used 2016 Rogue SL... It's a nice vehicle but someone cleaned the clear plastic covering the instruments with something abrasive and it's pretty scratched up. The scratches are not always that visible but if the light hits the instrument panel the wrong way it looks pretty bad. Is there anything I can do? I know a lot of plastics are coated with anti reflective so I'm not sure about using any kind of scratch remover. I suppose I'll just get use to it but it's a shame because the rest of the car is so nice.. Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

How to Fix a Scratched Touchscreen

Basically, the best you can do is to try and get some clear plastic screen protector, trim it to size and apply it to your existing dash screen.


----------

